# 2012 Fender 52 Reissue Telecaster - Ottawa $1,700.00



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

If only i didn't spend all my fun money... he has only been on kijiji a day but is offering local pickup and i sent him a trade offer but he declined and nothing seemed fishy









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Hasn’t been snapped up yet. Maybe this isn’t the deal it seemed?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah...
Teles just suck.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JRtele said:


> Hasn’t been snapped up yet. Maybe this isn’t the deal it seemed?


Didn't say "Blackguard" in the ad....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Didn't say "Blackguard" in the ad....


Or "good wood era".


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks legit with all the papers. It's in my neighbourhood. But do I really need another tele?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah...
> Teles just suck.


Apparently that’s what Chris Rock actually said at the Oscars. The whole wife thing was dubbed over for his own protection.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> Looks legit with all the papers. It's in my neighbourhood. But do I really need another tele?


You stay away! I’m workin’ this one! 😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> You stay away! I’m workin’ this one! 😆


That is, unless I get the "Go" signal from @JRtele. Then this one is up for grabs.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> That is, unless I get the "Go" signal from @JRtele. Then this one is up for grabs.


$2,200 the nash is yours today


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> $2,200 the nash is yours today


We're _this_ close... 👌
It's gonna cost me 100 bucks in gas to drive there and back. 🤣


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and I'm trying to think of what I can sell to @Chito on my way out there.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> We're _this_ close... 👌
> It's gonna cost me 100 bucks in gas to drive there and back. 🤣


There is a chance I’ll still have it in July and it’s yours for $2,100. Not impossible. 
That would also assume no one else in Ottawa area reads this and clues in they could have a T-63 for $1k off new price


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> That would also assume no one else in Ottawa area reads this and clues in they could have a T-63 for $1k off new price


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...and I'm trying to think of what I can sell to @Chito on my way out there.


Maybe I'll buy the nash from JRtele hahaha


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Chito said:


> Maybe I'll buy the nash from JRtele hahaha


Why would you want to do something like that?
Unless you were coming to Ashton anyways to get some dinner and beer from the pub


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> Why would you want to do something like that?
> Unless you were coming to Ashton anyways to get some dinner and beer from the pub
> View attachment 412704


Now _THAT's_ just not playing fair. Lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

JRtele said:


> Why would you want to do something like that?
> Unless you were coming to Ashton anyways to get some dinner and beer from the pub
> View attachment 412704


😁Now this is getting interesting. Considering you are only about 15 minutes away from me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Verne said:


>


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Too far for me, and not in my budget. I am on a Tele kick right now. I'm rootin' for yuh 2many. Even if you said "teles just suck".


----------

